# installing a rear fog light mk4 jetta anyone? help?



## canadian_v_dub (Apr 17, 2009)

hello i want to install a rear fog light in my mk4 jetta i want to install the bulb into my tail lamp housings?

anyone know if this has been done to a jetta? if soo how to go about this?

it's a mk4 2004 jetta gls

thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

It's pretty easy. Install the bulb in the left bulb tray; run a wire from pin 6 (RF) on the tail light to pin 9 (NSL) on the light switch. You'll need a euro' switch or other switch with a rear fog position.


----------



## canadian_v_dub (Apr 17, 2009)

REALLY thanks a million that sounds sooo easy cant wait to try it tomorrow! yes i have a euro switch!


----------

